# How to Make a Fountain Pen



## StuartCovey (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey Guys,  I'm back.  I have been very busy over the past few months so haven't had a chance to really get on here.

So I just made my first "How To" video on making a double barrel pen using a fountain kit.  Let me know what you think!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUwH_sFKx9E


----------



## Trey (Jul 25, 2014)

*Most excellent*

Most excellent work on the new video!


----------



## mark james (Jul 25, 2014)

I did watch the video.   Nice job Stuart!

I liked the pace and the explanations...  Some of us are a "bit" slower than we used to be...

Good Info!

Mark


----------



## Rockytime (Jul 25, 2014)

That's why I'm here. The information is phenomenal. Really good video.


----------



## StuartCovey (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks guys!  I hope to be able to keep them coming.
If any of you have ideas, let me know!


----------



## Silver (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks good,  even nice to see you guys over the pond using metric now...  

Not sure about squaring off on the belt sander by hand and the risk not getting the tubes square tho.


----------



## StuartCovey (Jul 26, 2014)

Silver said:


> Looks good,  even nice to see you guys over the pond using metric now...
> 
> Not sure about squaring off on the belt sander by hand and the risk not getting the tubes square tho.



Ha, the only reason I use metric is because it uses smaller increments 

Yes, there is a risk, but I haven't ruined a pen yet.


----------



## tim self (Jul 26, 2014)

Stewart, your work has improved immensely since I met you last year at War Eagle.  I'm glad to see the progression and hope for your continued improvement.


----------



## StuartCovey (Jul 26, 2014)

tim self said:


> Stewart, your work has improved immensely since I met you last year at War Eagle.  I'm glad to see the progression and hope for your continued improvement.



Hey!  It's great to finally meet up with you online.  You were one of the first to start giving me tips, and gave a lot of great advice.  Thanks again!    

And thank you.


----------



## yort81 (Jul 26, 2014)

Stuart... Very nice  Thank You


----------

